# Turbo Pascal Programmablaufplan



## CoDBFgamer (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich programmiere immer mal wieder was mit Turbo Pascal und da ich mir immer dazu einen Programmablaufplan anfertige,
wollte ich mal fragen, ob es da auch Programme gibt, die mir diese Arbeit abnehmen.

CoDBFgamer


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2012)

einfach mal nach "pap Programm" , "pap freeware" oder ähnlichem suchen und du wirst fündig.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (5. Januar 2012)

So ein Programm hab ich schon: PapDesigner
Ich meinte aber ein Programm, das für mich den Programmablaufplan erstellt, indem ich ihm meine .pas Datei gebe.


----------



## svd (5. Januar 2012)

Für den Anfang kannst du ja mal die Demoversion von "CodeToFlowchart" ausprobieren, die leider auf 30 Konvertierungen beschränkt ist.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gerade das Programm gestestet. Leider zeigt mir es den Plan nicht so an,
wie ich es gern hätte. Gibt es da noch andere Programme, die mir es mehr so gestalten,
wie in dem Programm?


----------



## svd (7. Januar 2012)

Also, das Programm soll quasi die Kommentare in den Ablaufplan schreiben?

Tut mir leid, da hab ich keine Ahnung, ob es sowas gibbet.


----------



## Onlinestate (8. Januar 2012)

Nimm lieber ein universelles Design Tool welches nicht den Code intepretiert. Haste zwar etwas mehr Aufwand im Design, aber bei richtigen Programmen macht man ja eh kein "PAP". Bei den paar Zeilen kann man sich ja den Aufwand machen.
Meinetwegen Visio, oder gleich was gescheites wie Enterprise Architect oder irgendwas was halt kostenlos ist. Alle kostenlosen UML-Tools die ich mal getestet habe, waren alle auf Eclipse Basis. Einfach mal googlen.


----------

